# power steering pump part 2



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

ok so I had my suspicions that the power steering pump was dying. then one day at a stop, I had no power steering until I got to a decent RPM. I checked the fluid, it's okay. the next day, before driving, I checked the fluid on a whim and it was low. topped it off, everything was ok for a few days. then it started giving me more trouble.

so yesterday I drained the reservoir and dumped some seafoam power steering flush in there. followed the directions, started the engine and ran it for 30 mins while turning the wheel from stop to stop every 5 minutes. sometimes I had power steering, but mostly I didn't. anyway, after that was finished, I drained the reservoir again, pulled the coil wire off the distributor cap and cranked the engine for a few seconds to pump the old fluid outta there. then I dumped in a bottle of lucas power steering tune-up and topped it off with fresh ATF. no improvements, and I don't have power steering until I get to regular driving RPMs. I can see the fluid circulating in the reservoir pretty rapidly, and the belt is tight. there aren't any noises coming from the pump or the steering.

what do you think I'm looking at here? it's a 94 limited edition, automatic, with 218,000 miles.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

Where is the fluid leaking from??
Man I sure hate that flush , scares the shit out of me.


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

that's the thing, it doesn't seem to be leaking. it hasn't leaked at all until that time it was suddenly low, and after I topped it off, it hasn't leaked since then.


----------

